# Buyers Salt Spreader



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

Ok, some guy listed a couple buyer brand salt spreaders, the ones that go in the hitch. said they both work, and are only 2 years old. He is asking 250.00 each, I figger that is a good deal, since they are 600 new, but what do you all know about them, will they hold up for commercial use for a couple years, I would like to at least get 2 years use out of them since I can spend the same amount on a walk behind and should 4-5 years out of it....

I have never had a truck mounted spreader, only the walk behind that is on its last legs. I hate to buy them only to burn the motor out in 1 storm.


----------



## NPMinc (Nov 29, 2010)

If it is the SUV model they are low grade. They only have a cigar plug with an on off switch. You control the spread amount with a manual material gate and no auger so if it needs adjusted or opened or closed to start/stop flow you have to get out of the truck to do so. Also have known alot of people to say that the motor is junk and goes out quick and the $69 replacement on ebay is worse yet. Also if ya read the specs on website it says for resi use whatever that tells ya! The SUVPro model is the same spreader but has an auger and a variable speed controller. The decision is yours but I would say it gotta be better then a walk behind!


----------



## NPMinc (Nov 29, 2010)

BTW and FYI I just saw JCWhitney has the SUV model for $384 including shipping so for $130 more you could have a brand new one if that spreader is good enough for ya.


----------



## cpmi (Dec 18, 2010)

Own three of the buyers spreaders-suv pro with the auger and variable speed controller. I have had to replace one motor in the past three years (don't buy the junk ones from ebay)- and have had no trouble with the other two. I run approx. 400-500 pounds through each per event. But I am crazy with maintenance though-washed after every use,stored indoors,soaked with fluid film after they dry. I do feel I must be the exception rather than the rule after reading a bit about them on here-doesn't seem a lot of people have good luck using them commercially.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

NPMinc;1187329 said:


> BTW and FYI I just saw JCWhitney has the SUV model for $384 including shipping so for $130 more you could have a brand new one if that spreader is good enough for ya.


Well, I would reather spend the extra and get a new one, even though I could had used one of them today, my helper never showed up and I had to do everything myself, that spreder would had paid for itself today, just to keep one less thing for me to do....
oh well.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

cpmi;1187344 said:


> Own three of the buyers spreaders-suv pro with the auger and variable speed controller. I have had to replace one motor in the past three years (don't buy the junk ones from ebay)- and have had no trouble with the other two. I run approx. 400-500 pounds through each per event. But I am crazy with maintenance though-washed after every use,stored indoors,soaked with fluid film after they dry. I do feel I must be the exception rather than the rule after reading a bit about them on here-doesn't seem a lot of people have good luck using them commercially.


I say that is exactly why yours lasts, me I would have to store it outside, the rest would be no big deal, just add it to the list of what I do already....
But then again I am getting more lazy these days....


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

I keep mine outside . in the winter on the truck outside summer in the back of my shop. run bulk salt threw it all the time . It's 3 years old. I have the cab speed controller. not once has it let me down. 


only thing I do is wash it at the power wash place with the truck .


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

I say buy the biggist one you can afford. Get one with the motor on the inside of the spreader at the top. It will pay for itself in savings on motor costs plus it will be a while before you need to upgrade.


----------



## Tony Clifton (Nov 26, 2006)

Do you have to manually open the gate on all of them?


----------



## Emstaxi (Jan 29, 2004)

I bought a old meyers tailgate spreader about 5 yrs ago. The big square one and never had a problem other than burning a motor out. I added a vibrator and started running bulk salt through it without any problems. I paid like 300 back then and it had made me my money back within the first few uses when i got it. I use it for resi and commercial properties.


----------



## turfman59 (Nov 18, 2008)

dforbes;1188372 said:


> I say buy the biggist one you can afford. Get one with the motor on the inside of the spreader at the top. It will pay for itself in savings on motor costs plus it will be a while before you need to upgrade.


Ditto you need to forget the suv model leave that for a homeowner and go for the tgs 05 or larger,we use bulk salt in that model and even have spread water softner salt through it in a pinch last year no problems, We like the tgs 05 model and also own the tgs 01 because of poor PM we use a motor every year on the tgs 01 though


----------



## cutbetterthanyo (Feb 3, 2010)

turfman59;1190860 said:


> Ditto you need to forget the suv model leave that for a homeowner and go for the tgs 05 or larger,we use bulk salt in that model and even have spread water softner salt through it in a pinch last year no problems, We like the tgs 05 model and also own the tgs 01 because of poor PM we use a motor every year on the tgs 01 though


Have you had any problems with how fast the salt comes out ? I have the tgs 05 and i use bagged salt. The regular bag salt (american rock salt) came out like crazy.The auger wouldn't even hold it in as soon as you filled it it just piled up on the spinner and started running of on the ground under it. I have a place that is about a acre and i put 400 pound in it and driving like a nut, got about a quarter of it put out. I tried some water softner salt (solar salt) because it was courser and it is extremly slow. On the same property I put 150 pound of solar salt in it and have to creep the whole property about 4 xs to empty it.


----------



## turfman59 (Nov 18, 2008)

cutbetterthanyo;1193498 said:


> Have you had any problems with how fast the salt comes out ? I have the tgs 05 and i use bagged salt. The regular bag salt (american rock salt) came out like crazy.The auger wouldn't even hold it in as soon as you filled it it just piled up on the spinner and started running of on the ground under it. I have a place that is about a acre and i put 400 pound in it and driving like a nut, got about a quarter of it put out. I tried some water softner salt (solar salt) because it was courser and it is extremly slow. On the same property I put 150 pound of solar salt in it and have to creep the whole property about 4 xs to empty it.


The same thing happened to us last year...we went to bulk salt and load it with a grain auger, cuts our costs by 60 % no problems with the bulk salt, But if I were you I would weld a bead along the auger throat and close that puppy up a bit...Play with it to match your operation....I would consider bulk salt if you have a facility to manage it out of....Just my 2 cents worth


----------



## cutbetterthanyo (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks i may do the welding thing because as far as i no of there is no where close i can buy bulk.


----------



## turfman59 (Nov 18, 2008)

cutbetterthanyo;1195177 said:


> Thanks i may do the welding thing because as far as i no of there is no where close i can buy bulk.


Hire a truck we usually get 50 tons at a time....the closest supplier is 160 miles away from us


----------



## turfman59 (Nov 18, 2008)

I am not opening 3000 bags


----------



## somervillelawn (Sep 24, 2009)

if its the SUVPRO then its a good deal. That has an auger and in cab speed control. I have one and its great for small commercial lots.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

My TGS06 is going on it's third year and I run sand/salt through it. No issues so far. Looking to trade up to a slide in though since I run about 2,000lbs per storm now.


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm on my 3rd season with a tgsuvpro it works well with bagged salt for me no prob. Of salt running thru the auger when not in use, the main problem I see is the exposed low hanging motor. I have bent the 1/2 steel shaft 3 times when going up or down inclines. I recently got a 6inch hi-low reviever to raise it up a bit. I was able to fix the shaft with a torch. Btw I paid 25 bucks for mine, went to the guys house to buy walk behind spreder for 50 bucks on the way out he says "do you want this too?"


----------

